# MSN sauvegarde conversation



## MarelMac (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous! 
Comment pourrais-je faire pour enregistrer la totalité de mes conversations MSN sur mon disque dur en meme temps. Je dois le formater et j?aimerais les gaver sur CD! Mais je dois pour cela les sauvergarder une à une! 
Trop fastidieux, j?en ai presque 900. 
N?existe-t-il pas un fichier ou elles sont toutes sauvergardées?


----------



## Sophie Laumont (27 Juillet 2005)

Cela dépend de la manière dont tu as paramétré to MSN Messenger. Va dans Option, tu verras les différents paramétrage. Par défaut, c'est, je crois, sauvegardé dans un dossier qui se situe dans Mes Documents.

Pour le trouver, fais une recherche sur ton disque, tu ne peux pas les rater.


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Juillet 2005)

MarelMac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> Comment pourrais-je faire pour enregistrer la totalité de mes conversations MSN sur mon disque dur en meme temps. Je dois le formater et j?aimerais les gaver sur CD! Mais je dois pour cela les sauvergarder une à une!
> Trop fastidieux, j?en ai presque 900.
> N?existe-t-il pas un fichier ou elles sont toutes sauvergardées?




Bonjour MarelMac, 


Voici comment il te faut t'y prendre pour enregistrer automatiquement tes conversations dans MSN Messenger : 

Dans MSN Messenger, vas dans "Préférences", puis "Confidentialité", Puis "Historique des conversations". 
Là, coche "Enregistrer les conversations", puis coche aussi "Enregistrer automatiquement les conversations sans demander". 
Enfin, dans le menu déroulant " Supprimer toutes les conversations", coche "Jamais".
Puis tu valides par OK.


Sois le bienvenu sur MacGénération.


----------



## Sophie Laumont (28 Juillet 2005)

Voilà, c'est ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## Psygod (28 Juillet 2005)

Tu peux enregistrer la conversation en tant que Page Web aussi dans FICHIER > ENREGISTRER EN TANT QUE PAGE WEB


----------

